# Whats Crackin Yall



## d17oug18 (May 26, 2009)

HELLO!

Well i got a question about an enclosure me and my gf want to make, we were thinking of making a wooden ones with screen for some mantids. Well the enclosure measurements are 5"x5"x8" and there well be 4 next to each other, we are planning on making this one long cage with seperaters in between to fit 4 mantids. Well i geuss my question is are those measurements big enough for a violin mantis? i tryed to give enough room for the last molt to adulthood but i just wanted to clairefy if 8" is tall enough to keep them in, if you saw the "what do you keep your mantids in" thread you might have seen that i have like 3 cages and i just wanted to get some more space sense i have like 5 species of mantis' oothecea ready to hatch in a month or 2!

thanks in advanced you b!tchen forum peepz  

Douglas Larsen


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 26, 2009)

The usual rule of thumb for encloure height is three times the length of the mantis, so you'd be a lot safer with an enclosure 1' (30cm) high. Have you given thought to how you are going to give them enough heat? And with high temperatures comes the need for good ventilation. Your idea sounds great, but you might find that a 12" (30cm) butterfly cube with a heat source over it is easier to set up and works better (eh, Katt?  ).


----------



## d17oug18 (May 27, 2009)

so if i used it for a small breed id be ok right? like C. Gammus? or Boxers? i have these particular measurements because this is the amount of wood i have =) ill post pics when its done, which hoping its tomorrow!

PS:

This forum still rocks all others!


----------



## d17oug18 (May 28, 2009)

also the frame will be wood, but what will keep them in is alot of window screen lol alot of ventilation, i have a heat lamp, just hope its enough!


----------



## d17oug18 (May 31, 2009)

my home made cage is almost done, lol slight delay from gf's advices lol ill post pics when i get a chance


----------



## d17oug18 (Jun 1, 2009)

ok well i made most the cage now, i just need to make a lid, the inside of it will be 9 3/4 inch instead of 8 inches, the way i did the netting gave it more room! ok well let me know if what im doing is ok. By the by, is window netting good enough to keep crickets in, i know the outside is mesh, and i think the inside is of the mesh is plastic, should i keep to insects that fly so they cant bust through!


----------



## d17oug18 (Jun 12, 2009)

ITS FINISHED!!!! heck ya, its not as perfect as i wanted it to be in my mind, and its kinda an eye sore at some angles but im so proud of it. its what i wanted it to be and more! here are the pics(some with me in them ^_^ ):


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 12, 2009)

That looks great, Doug! Looks like you did a really nice job on them... something to be proud of.


----------



## The_Asa (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice, way better than I could have done! Just watch out for mold on the wood and you'll be fine.


----------



## d17oug18 (Jun 18, 2009)

im planning on making another one without glue so its not an eye sore, i see from other forums that the best way for that is staples, i might try that next. thanks for your opinion peepz.


----------



## d17oug18 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey opening this thread again as well, i have a question about remaking the cage thats above this comment. Now at every corner, i cant figure out how to connect all three sides, i can either go one way or the other but i cant put a nail or screw through all ends. Ive been working really hard to find out a way to do so. I know i can do it if i was using ply wood, but if i use the thin wood like what you see above i cant think of anywaz to permanently cinch down all ends.... PLEASE HELP!!!! =)


----------



## Orin (Jul 21, 2009)

Connect all three sides of what to what?

You could always staple paper, plastic or wood veneers over the glued screen to improve strength and hide the glued surface


----------



## d17oug18 (Jul 22, 2009)

i have tried my best at photoshoping a picture of what im talking about ^_^ take a look at what you think.


----------



## batsofchaos (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm not a carpenter, so take my advice with a margarita-sized grain of salt.

You could try using wood glue on one of the pieces, preferably the side that receives the least amount of strain. It's probably not the best solution without some support, but these aren't exactly heavy-lifting boxes that need to take a lot of abuse.

You could also use L brackets and just put them in hidden places. L plate brackets on the bottom of the cage aren't an eye-sore, and on the top could be hidden by a swinging lid. small L brackets on the inside of the cage wouldn't be terribly noticeable, either.


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 22, 2009)

What about Liquid Nails?

Or duct tape... isn't that supposed to work for everything!  (jk)


----------



## batsofchaos (Jul 22, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> What about Liquid Nails?Or duct tape... isn't that supposed to work for everything!  (jk)


Whoop, that's what I meant when I said "wood glue," which are indeed different things.


----------

